# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Doktersrecept wordt elektronisch

## Leontien

Vanaf 1 januari 2014 zul je geen doktersrecepten meer krijgen die met de hand zijn beschreven. Ze zullen elektronisch worden. Dat heeft de artsenfederatie KNMG woensdag bekend gemaakt. 

De voordelen zullen zijn dat apothekers de recepten beter kunnen lezen en er geen misverstanden meer kunnen bestaan. Ook kan de arts via het systeem controleren of de voorgeschreven dosis de juiste is.

Er zijn wel uitzonderingen. Je kunt dan denken aan een huisbezoek van de arts waarbij er geen elektrisch voorschrijfsysteem aanwezig is.

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------


## Yv

Soms is het handschrift van de huisarts idd moeilijk te ontcijferen. Dan is het maar goed dat het elektronisch wordt.

----------

